# What do you do if your Pyraminx is too tight to your liking?



## blah (Oct 10, 2008)

Title says it. 

Other questions:
1. Sorry if this is a really stupid question, but is a pyraminx easily dismantle-able and "put back"? If not, how do you adjust the tension?
2. Are there even springs in the first place?
3. Is there anything you can do to make it smoother besides lubing and breaking in?
4. Is the click-into-place mechanism supposed to be a good thing?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 10, 2008)

1.Which pyraminx do you have? Meffert's is fairly difficult to pop the tips off and chinese pyraminxes are easier to disassemble.
2.There are springs in the pyraminx. 
3.Not that I am aware of.
4. It is good because it helps with alignment.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 11, 2008)

That's a good thing. Pyraminxes tend to get looser and looser until they pop like crazy and become unusable. You should have seen my old pyraminx before it broke. It was so tight, but I still get times around 14 with very bad look ahead, sune was sub 1.5. You should be able to average sub-10 even if it's super tight.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 11, 2008)

1: The centre "caps" are the tips, turn it 60 degrees and you can cut it open using a thin blade from the bottom side. It is not easy to do because it is glued hard to the underlaying part, it usally takes me 10 minutes or something to open one of them 

Well, once open it is possible to adjust the screw (fanwuq: or repair it if it is broken =)

WARNING! When you open a Pyraminx there are a number of small balls and springs that pops out, make sure you don't loose them because:

4: a Pyraminx is useless without the "click parts", it constantly missalign sides you wasn't supposed to turn, those parts are there to prevent that from happening.


----------



## blah (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know what Pyraminx mine is, but I'm pretty sure it's made in China. It's white, with fluorescent stickers (kinda like tiles actually) on all sides, standard color scheme.

I'm confused. Unknown.soul said I'm supposed to pop the tips off. Kenneth said _the center "caps" are the tips_, I don't understand what this means. At first I thought I'm supposed to pry a tip open like how you would pry an edge piece out of a 3x3x3, but then Kenneth said it's glued hard? :confused: What's glued hard? The tip? Glued to what? Then again, what's "the tip"?

Anyway, I'll go mess around with my Pyraminx now and I'll come back to this thread a couple of hours later


----------



## TMOY (Oct 11, 2008)

On the pyraminx the corner tips act like the center caps of other puzzles. That's the ones you need to remove to adjust the screws.
And the tips are glued hard only on Meffert pyraminxes. On chinese pyraminxes like yours they are much easier to remove.


----------



## blah (Oct 11, 2008)

I lied about the "come back a couple of hours later" part  Thanks TMOY. I'll go do just that right now


----------



## blah (Oct 11, 2008)

Uhh, anyone got a video on how you're supposed to pry open the tips? I'm not quite sure I'm doing the right thing, it felt like I'd permanently destroy the pyraminx if I did what I did  I managed to get all 6 edges out though, but it was pretty pointless other than the fact that there were 4 Mitsubishi logos


----------

